# River flow mobile apps?



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

What are the Buzzards' recommendations on the best mobile flow apps out there for Androids and I-Phones? 

Suggestions and pros and cons?

Thanks!

-AH


----------



## BrianP (Nov 13, 2011)

The one I use is called river flows. It lists all usga and ahps gauges by state and allows you to search and save your favorites...and its free!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I use the Aw site. Nothing on there now. Eddyflower had the best one with hourly updates but it is now kaput.
The downside to Aw is it won't update as muck as eddyflower did


----------



## gonetogamehenge (May 17, 2009)

I also use the River Flows app, I don't know if it is on iPhone or not a buddy searched for it a while back and couldn't find it.


----------



## BrianP (Nov 13, 2011)

As it turns out, I'm in the market for a new phone. One of my requirements is that riverflows is available on whatever platform I choose. It is available now for Android, iPhone and Windows phone.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

+1 for river flows.... I am on an Android


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

I am looking on my iphone and do not see the "river flows" app there is one called "ColoradoRiverFlows" for .99. It appears the the river flows app is not availalble for i phone


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

The river flows app isn't great for front range colorado - it only has usgs guages and is missing many of the CO dwr gauges that are really helpful. 

I found that a bookmark on the AW site in the Google Chrome app works better for me.


----------



## rbrain (Aug 30, 2010)

riverbrain.com

I have an app for android "River Brain Flows" (Apple rejected the IOS version). The sites new look and feel works good for mobile and tablet viewing on any platform.

River brain has USGS, CDEC, CDWR, some CANWO and AHPS where it can make the match. All gauges updated every 15 minutes. Any river listed on the site is available on the mobile platform (as well as any future river info added will automatically start showing up), favorites, info, etc.

As far as pros and cons you guys can make the call on that.

Dan


----------



## whiteh2o (May 8, 2006)

Have a look at River Guide for your I-Phone. Don't remember if there was any $ involved, but at best i'm thinking $.99. Also not sure if there is an Android option.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

River guide was 5 or 6 bucks when I bought it. It is all but useless for front range gage selections. I sent in feedback and never even got a response.

It may work well for other areas, but the gages selected for Colorado are bogus.


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

River Data for iPhone is pretty legit and free!!! Plus it works for all the states.


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

I like fish head


----------



## Climbingfool (Apr 29, 2007)

River Brain is my go to after eddy flower bit the dust. I have heard that eddy flower will be back soon, and look forward to it (fingers Crossed). Till then brain works great on my phone. "I don't do apple"


----------



## gonetogamehenge (May 17, 2009)

Just downloaded River Brain, and for rafting info I love it, but for fly fishing I still like River Flow.


----------



## malloypc (Jun 6, 2009)

Not a mobile app, just a daily email I like to read on my phone is from Dreamflows Home Page


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Bump - any other suggestions or pros and cons?


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

At risk of being a broken record, I really like Riverbrain. It may depend on the size and resolution of your device, but I actually find it easiest to just use a bookmark to my customized flows page via the web browser and orient the phone into landscape mode. Their app works well too if you're on an Android device. 

My preference for Riverbrain is: (a) it's the ultimate in customization (it's wiki style so if something's not right or missing you just change or add it), (b) you can correlate actual run information to the gauges. Most flow apps seem to just provide you with the gauge information and leave it to you to memorize what a good level is and what run it corresponds to. I like that a quick glance of my custom list can give me a color coded visual of what runs are in. Clicking on the run gives me more detailed information. Things like the Lyon's October hole I've plugged in links to the 3 gauges (that I can never remember) that you need to get the actual flow. 

The more people that use it and contribute the better it gets. That's my motivation for the wordy response.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

riverbrain.com gages are currently a day or two behind. It also doesn't flag gages which are down.

dreamflows.com gives a clean look on a PC. Having three days of readings gives trends and alerts to gage problems.



rbrain said:


> riverbrain.com
> 
> I have an app for android "River Brain Flows" (Apple rejected the IOS version). The sites new look and feel works good for mobile and tablet viewing on any platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

cadster said:


> riverbrain.com gages are currently a day or two behind. It also doesn't flag gages which are down.
> 
> dreamflows.com gives a clean look on a PC. Having three days of readings gives trends and alerts to gage problems.


Are you using the riverbrain app? I looked at the web based version this morning and everything seemed up to date other than the gauges that are not reporting. 

If you experience any issues email riverbrain. Dan responds quickly and fixes problems in a timely manor. 

My go to site for sure!


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

Ditto. Current on Android, too. (Pun not intended!)


----------



## pilom (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm in the process of making whitewatermap.com easier to use on phones. Any feedback would be appreciated. It works decently on tablets I just need to rework it for the even smaller screens. It is based on AW data but puts in on an easy to read map.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

rbrain said:


> riverbrain.com
> 
> I have an app for android "River Brain Flows" (Apple rejected the IOS version). The sites new look and feel works good for mobile and tablet viewing on any platform.
> 
> ...


 
Pros?

The email update I just got on Saturday that the MF Flathead is back to the level I want to boat at!!!

You can configure riverbrain to send you an update whenever any river goes above or below a given flow--or a couple of other parameters I don't recall off the top of my head (sustained flow for a period, IIRC?)


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Another thumbs up for riverbrain. You can get a lot of info about rivers, put ins and take outs, flows, POIs, etc. Good app.


----------



## Altahills (Feb 5, 2013)

treemanji said:


> I am looking on my iphone and do not see the "river flows" app there is one called "ColoradoRiverFlows" for .99. It appears the the river flows app is not availalble for i phone


It is on my I Phone. Under River Flows and it is free.


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

Doesn't USGS send out text alerts when your favorite river hits a certain level? I did this 2 years ago and it works fine.


----------

